# Anyone gained weight through chewing better?



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you personally now or at any time in your life gained weight (naturally) not assisted with steroids or prohormones through getting into the habit of chewing your food better?

Has chewing for longer, taking more manageable bites, slowing down (not shovelling it in and swallowing it hardly chewed) helped you to gain weight?

For years ive been in the habit of eating fast, getting the food stuck part way down feeling and im starting to chew better, for longer, im curious if you saw an improvement though once you changed how you chew.

The strange thing is when i was a kid i remember taking normal bites, chewing better but i think i watched my dad twisting and turning sandwiches to push as much into his mouth in one go as he could and i think i began to copy him, eating in a greedy way but not gaining weight easily (ever) from eating like that.

Over the next few months i wonder if i will see a positive difference and begin to gain weight through chewing more thoroughly, ive even began to take pauses of a few seconds during my meals, taking a drink of water, waiting for a few seconds before taking another forkfull.

Im thinking that if i chew well from now on that im making the job easier for my stomach and the digestion process, like doing half the job so that it might get broken down better once it reaches my stomach and absorb more from my food.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

i dont chew my bait,am in too much of a rush and give myself all sorts of problems hahaha


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> i dont chew my *bait*,am in too much of a rush and give myself all sorts of problems hahaha


Well this is what im thinking too, theres the potential for indigestion, ****ting most of the food back out because it wasn't digested properly, the extra work that the stomach is going through etc

 just remembered that some northeast folk call food bait or their food for work bait, cant remember exactly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant see it making any difference as the distance food has to travel from mouth to stomach is vast .


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

:QUOTE=balance;2251054]Well this is what im thinking too, theres the potential for indigestion, ****ting most of the food back out because it wasn't digested properly, the extra work that the stomach is going through etc

 just remembered that some northeast folk call food bait or their food for work bait, cant remember exactly.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

uhan said:


> cant see it making any difference as the distance food has to travel from mouth to stomach is vast .


Im under the impression that food reaches the stomach rather quickly and that its the journey through the intestines to the exit that is the long trip.

And im not aware that much happens to the food between the mouth and reaching the stomach, hence my change in chewing my food better, the last stage that i have control over it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive just wiki it ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stomach

also ... http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/body/factfiles/stomach/stomach.shtml


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

the enzyme that digests carbs is in saliva and so i guess chewing them more might help digestion.

personally i eat fast because it doesnt give the food long to get to my stomach, once its in my stomach i feel full and find it harder to eat the rest of my meal so personally i try to eat fast


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

i inhale food and im still a fut c**t


----------

